# Motocross type Chest Protector vs. Pressure Suit Type



## Wilbur (May 9, 2004)

I only have the opportunity to visit Whistler/Vancouver once a year, but at 36 years old married, child-a little extra protection goes a long way in staying healthy and keeping out of "light duty" ie secretary (torture) work. What provides the best upper body protection, comfort, breathable etc.. thanks


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

There is no comparison between the 2. 
Moto one is a roost protecter not armor


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

a Roost protector (MX Style) will more or less only protect u from debre flying up and at u from another rider, which really doesnt happen, and from sticks or somthin from puncturing(sp?) through ur body. it will breath better, and i guess is better than nothing. a Pressure Suit type will offer more pading when u crash, and i feel it protects u better over all. but they can get kinda hot and some of them do not breath well, although 661 makes one that is lighter than most and breathes pritty good cause it uses a mesh where pads r not.


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

definetly go with something like a pressure suit. way better for falling or hitting things.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

pressure suites are much better, they give more confidence to me hah


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

This topic always brings out the same response from many, and as usual many are wrong. Wilbur, the answer is that all Moto body armor is not the same. A lot of moto armor is indeed nothing more than roost or abrasion protection, but some of the quality stuff does indeed have impact absorption material very much like bike DH armor. The big area of difference in quality moto armor and quality bike armor is in the spinal protection. The bike armor usually has a high degree of spinal protection while the quality moto stuff has a small degree of protection. 

This is where the divergence of real world use comes into play. If you're actually DH racing or the sessions of shuttle runs allow you to not need water or a Camelback between runs, then definitely go for the bike armor. If you're doing a type of riding in moderate to warm weather where you have to pedal a good deal or the distance and time elements require you to wear a Camelback, then the type of moto armor I'm recommending will work fine. The Camelback will provide very competent spinal protection...unless you're carrying rocks or a ginsu knife set.

You can attach your elbow/forearm armor to the bicep cups of the moto armor which works just like the bike armor. If you do shop around for some moto armor, look for impact absorbing points of contact in the shoulder cups, chest, and back panels...not unlike lots of the bike armor...except in the spine area as I mentioned.

I took my Answer Apex moto armor into Moab Cyclery this past year to compare to the Dainese, 661, and other units that were on display there just to satisfy my curiosity on this issue. I think it's all the fabric in the bike units that gives the impression of extreme coverage over the moto armor. However, most of the fabric I saw was thin mesh material, which is understandable. A full padded suit would cause a heat stroke in all but the shortest DH runs or very cool weather.

Here are a few pics of some decent moto armor. You can see the padded areas with a very resilient type of foam. Those points also hold the armor off your body a bit to allow better ventilation and distribute impact. I think there's an understandable myth that moto armor has no impact absorption qualities, and that's just not true. Desert racers and many other moto racers want a decent level of protection just like bikers. The bike stuff is good equipment, but if you'll look closely at some high end moto armor, you'll see some good protection also...and it will be something you can wear in more varied weather conditions and for longer periods.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeh stay away from the MX stuff and definitely go with a pressure suit. I bought a RockGardn Flak Jacket two years ago and its the best investment Ive made in a while. It offers the best protection from anything Ive seen and its suprisingly breathable due to the mesh build. Its got it all. Check it out....
http://www.rockgardn.com/items/body-armor/flak-jacket-flak-jacket-detail.htm


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Go for the bike stuff, as it names says, its made for bike use and offer better protection.


----------



## jimi1114 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Rockgardn for sure...*

I have ridden moto for many years and the MX chest protector/roost guards are great but do not provide the all around protection of the pressure suit. In fact, many guys I ride moto with are now wearing pressure suits for the added protection. I ride with the Rockgardn; very comfortable, well made and tons of protection for less than $200.00. Just my $.02.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Guess I will be different here,

IMO I go with the chest armor..THOR makes a good one
Wear both on a ride and see for yourself...

Straight Jackets (preasure suits) are very restricting in IMO
Chest armor protects form broken ribs....VERY painful
wear some FOX arm armor and leg and your ready to go
I have a straight jacket in the garage...it does better there than on me
HOT and restricting is all I can say
Get some THOR or whatever chest armor (hard plate) and your set


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Silly to compromise; For helmets HOORAY for MX stuff; for body armor, stay the hell away from those roost guards; Any of that style of 'armor' is effectively a roost guard and the best cannot offer the level of impact protection that a cheap padded/armored jacket will.

Companies like Dainese (and plenty of others) make padded/armored jackets just like their MTB models, but meant for MX, Snowmobiling, etc... ( I am considering an MX safety jacket)

Aside from which, (IMO) they look really silly on cyclists.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> Silly to compromise; For helmets HOORAY for MX stuff; for body armor, stay the hell away from those roost guards; Any of that style of 'armor' is effectively a roost guard and the best cannot offer the level of impact protection that a cheap padded/armored jacket will.
> 
> Companies like Dainese (and plenty of others) make padded/armored jackets just like their MTB models, but meant for MX, Snowmobiling, etc... ( I am considering an MX safety jacket)
> 
> Aside from which, (IMO) they look really silly on cyclists.


Have you crash tested both? I have, and the mx stuff does protect you - do you really think mx racers wear it just to protect against roost? They crash too, and at generally higher speeds with 220lb bikes running over them.
This isn't to say that the pressure suit doesn't offer more or better protection for dh racing. I switched last year. The differences I noticed are that the pressure suit does not breathe as well but it gives greater range of motion. It also protects the shoulder/ upper arm better from scrapes/ abrasions. But for some impacts, I think the mx roost protector does a better job of dispersing the impact.
Also, before you start making assumptions based on the name, do a little research - roost protectors were originally just padded chest protectors. They evolved through a lot more years of use than mountainbikes have been around. Check out Roger Decoster back in the 60's.


----------



## .Danno. (Jun 18, 2005)

snow-man said:


> Guess I will be different here,
> ...
> Chest armor protects form broken ribs....VERY painful
> ...


That's the BIG reason I use MX type.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I run a Pressure Suit and it provides a good range of motion and provides excellent protection against a variety of tracks. I highly reccomend the 661 Models, they're very good. They also allow you to zipoff the sleeves if you wanna roll it risky style.

Never tried the hard plastic types, I've always guessed those were for Moto X.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I actually ran a fox MX chest protector for several years and had some very sever crashes in it. It protected me through all of them. One time I went over the bars in a rock garden and the bike came over and slammed me like a 50 lb sledge hammer in the back. The hard armor and my water back pack protected me very well. 

As far as them only being for "flack", I've heard that too. But I never put a dent or crack in that armor. It seemed pretty bullet proof to me.

I finally upgraded to a Dainese this past season. It is a lot hotter than the Fox but all and all it feels pretty comfortable. Not to mention it looks a lot better.

Pros: Non restrictive, ventalated, light, Protects shoulders and colarbones better

Cons: Shoulder caps don't alow wearing of jersys, a bit goofy looking.

I've attached a race pic of me wearing the armor. You can see how big the shoulder caps are.


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

I have used both and crashed on both. The jacket type of armor seems to move less in a crash and is more comfortable for me to ride while wearing.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

rep1969, I think a lot of folks just have tunnel vision when it comes to looking outside-the-box at options. As I said earlier, the bike pressure suit style equipment is obviously very good. And for true DH runs or shorter shuttled service venues when temps aren't high, it does have a slight margin of overall superiority. But the padded moto armor can be worn on a trail ride or for longer epic "big hit" venues without producing heat stroke. I've ridden with mine in temps as high as 92 degrees. Try a 20+ mile ride in up-and-down conditions in a full pressure suit. Bike pressure suits are very good and most do what they claim, but to dismiss quality padded moto armor as ineffective is just thinking small and shorting yourself from an excellent warm weather/long ride option.

It's more about options than superiority/inferiority. Many bike people are some of the most anal people I know of when it comes to being fashion conscious...yeah, even some DH/FR riders. It's very evident that some won't wear or use an item because it's not designed and made for bikes...Oh the humanity...LOL!


----------



## rotr no more (Jan 12, 2004)

I have been using a Fox MX Roost system for several years now. I find it's fairly comfortable, and light weight. When on my 10th run in July in Whistler, you do appreciate the extra ventalation and breathability. As for inpact protection, I crashed on Goat's pretty bad and cracked the houlder pad. I was glad the big pad stuck out like it di, as it saved me from a (probably) broken shoulder/collar bone. I wear a light jersey over it (NSMBA.com oversized), Fox plastic elbow pads and Mace hard plastic leg armor (Mace leg armor ROCKS!!!!). I also wear a hydro pack with no problem at all.
On the topic of hydro packs, Deuter makes a series of cycling and ski packs that are TUV/CE certified back protector systems. A good option if you are spending a lot of time shuttling and would like some spine protection. The bike pack is called the Attack, or you could also use their small ski pack the Edge and Razor.
I guess the most important thing is to ensure it's comfortable to wear, and gives you plenty of range of movement and not to constrictive. Try on several styles, and get the one you like best. After all, if you don't like the fit, you won't wear it, and it does a whole lot of good sitting in your car/truck while you are on your bike.
Just MHO.
Tim...should really get new armor, the dogs even shy away from it now.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Looks like the new Fox Roost is a little more streamlined now, not as bulky as my old one that's for sure.

Check out the link below.

http://www.greenfishsports.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1776


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Looks good, and you can see some fairly extensive padding even in this ad pic. You know...I wonder if many have a diminished assessment of all moto armor based on some of the earlier hard plastic bike models? I remember the first time someone ordered a set of that 661 hard plastic armor through the shop. Man, that was some cheezy stuff...just some plastic panels tied together with fabric straps...no padding or foam panels. I've always bought my moto armor through a motorcycle shop, but maybe some companies and retailers are seeing the option that this type of amor gives you.


----------



## rracer11 (Nov 18, 2006)

the plastictype moto guards are intended for impacts, but only for one major impact, after that they break or crack. Fox pressure suits were also originated for mx use but later spread to mtb. as for wearing a mx chest protector( over jersey type)







i would advise against it, they are very bulky and not very manuverable.

under jersey types are realy intended to block roost but they do make them to witstand impacts like the pressure suit


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

This is the armor that replaced my Fox Roost armor. I wear it under my jersy most of the time but it still does not fit uner all of my jersys perfectly. I'd say the only thing I don't like about it is the way it zips on the side of the chest instead of the middle, and how the kidney belt is seperated from the chest armor.

Like I said it's hotter than the roost, but I feel pretty safe in it. Oh, it's also a lot harder to put on than the roost. One last thing, it was A LOT more expensive than the Fox, about 5 times more infact!!


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

When I looked at the Dainese and other brands at Moab Cyclery last year, you can tell it's good stuff. The back panel and that velcro kidney belt is where they are superior to the padded moto stuff. Most moto folks already wear a separate kidney belt anyway. I still say that when you start removing the mesh material that holds the plates and padding together, a close inspection reveals way more similarity than difference to padded moto armor. There's definitely a good deal of visual bulk in a pressure suit that is mesh material. That's a nice looking set there, 1969.

BTW, on that kidney belt for you riders who use the pressure suits, do you wear them any on longer rides and such? I use a kidney belt on my dirt motor, but not biking. Not sure how long I could wear it while pedaling. A lot of times, I undo the moto kidney belt even at gas stops just for a break.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone try the EVS Revo 5?
Since I wear separate elbow guards and no kidney belt I thought this would be good.
It has padding as well as plastic protection.
And its affordable.
Check it out here:
http://www.evs-sports.com/products/product_details.asp?prodID=116


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

These are good too!
THOR Impact Rig SE
Fox launch
Alpinestars SMX bionic
EVS BJ33 Ballistic

These are all motoX based. Who cares? Right! A cheap crappy roost protector certainly won't protect you like any one these.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks TNC. Yes the Dainise is major quality in it's construction and it's a nice looking suit. I guess what it comes down to is that they have a more pliable, yet still strong plastic that can withstand repeated blows. Like I said, I never cracked my Fox roost, but I could see it happening when you really look at how hard the plastic is. . . . maybe I just got lucky because I rode with that armor for 3 or 4 years with many crashes.

The first time I have a major crash and rip it up is really going to suck! They told me though that even though the mesh looks wimpy, that it's actually pretty strong. I guess they have been making these things long enough that they should have figured it out by now.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

you guys remember when pastrana did his double backflip? He expected to crash. Before he went out, he put on something resembling a pressure suit, not one of those moto roost protectors. That seems to say it all for me.

I wear the 661 peaty (blue) pressure suit. Love it, very comfy, not too hot, and it has definately saved me from some GNARLY wrecks that should have killed me . Get one. they rock:thumbsup:


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*Both*

I have a 661 pressure suit, and a Fly MX chest protector. When I race, I wear BOTH. Why? The 661 has no real chest or rib protection. I ride in CO where you don't die of heatstroke with this combo. I like the Dainese pressure suit, which has real chest armor but $$$$$$.

Any other suits besides Dainese out there with real live armor in the chest area? I'm a little sensitive about this because I lacerated my liver a few years ago, and I know what that feels like now. You really should have something substantial covering the front of your abdomen.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I ride in hot weather....sometimes in the 100's and I always wear this the Azonic Z-6.....I don't really noticed the extra heat, but I have been wearing it for 5 years


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

What does this all mean really? Answer: It's personal preference. 
I myself have a pro pressure suit, it works fine. It's just too damn hot for me. I prefer the Moto Style Chest protector which I tend to wear more. If it's a cold riding day, then I usually use the Pro pressure suit. It works well in that case. From my experience, the moto style chest protectors protect you better from breaking your collarbone. I think the pressure suits protect much of everything else better. It doesnt move around alot. and...it is designed to protect the spine with the special spine armor. It won't help you when your feet go over your head (Ask Caputo1989) or keep you from breaking your collarbone, but it will work on most everything else if you happen to land on something sharp or slide at high speed on your elbows or chest area. It's a great road rash protector.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*But c'mon, Bob...*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I ride in hot weather....sometimes in the 100's and I always wear this the Azonic Z-6.....I don't really noticed the extra heat, but I have been wearing it for 5 years


You shuttle just about everywhere you go. You told me you hate pedaling. That's why you didn't meet us in Moab.


----------

